# Dollar Amount and 90471



## tkrame01 (Jan 19, 2010)

Question: I do the billing for a Hospital Owned Clinic, and we have a legal question for anyone out there. I'm not sure if the billing guidelines are slightly different from a privately owned practice. I was under the understanding that you had to bill the same dollar amount to "everyone". We are having an issue with VFC vaccinations and the state. Is it accurate to charge different prices to different companies/self-pay? Our charge is $28 dollars for the administration for private insurance companies and $10 to medicaid/ma-medicaid/self-pay patients. This is confusing to me.


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 19, 2010)

It is my understanding that you can charge whatever you like, as long as you don't bill Medicare MORE than anyone else.


----------



## tkrame01 (Jan 20, 2010)

Are the billing guidelines and rules any different for a hospital owned clinic than a private practice??


----------



## jod867 (Jan 23, 2010)

tkrame01 said:


> Question: I do the billing for a Hospital Owned Clinic, and we have a legal question for anyone out there. I'm not sure if the billing guidelines are slightly different from a privately owned practice. I was under the understanding that you had to bill the same dollar amount to "everyone". We are having an issue with VFC vaccinations and the state. Is it accurate to charge different prices to different companies/self-pay? Our charge is $28 dollars for the administration for private insurance companies and $10 to medicaid/ma-medicaid/self-pay patients. This is confusing to me.



Actually you need to check with your VFC rep. whatever medicaid allows is all you can charge anyone that you use your VFC stock for. Here in utah Medicaid allows $12.51 so we chose to charge are VFC self pay patients $12 to make it easier (you can charge less but not more) and its that amount per shot.


----------

